# Honda HSS724AW Which Fumoto Valve?



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi,

I hope you're all doing good.

It must be getting near that time of year again as I am about to service Parker, my faithful snowblower! I'm treating him to a Fumoto valve. 

I need to confirm exactly which model fits him. I believe it will be the F124 series, 10mm x 1.25 pitch. Honda GX200 engine. 

Could anyone who has fitted one please confirm that's the right size? 

Thanks


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm thinking the F124 because that fits a 10mm x 1.25 bore which is the specification of the Honda part no. 90131ZE1000 which is listed as the oil drain plug for my model - and for all the other USA HSS series models, too.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi! A lot of people like this drainzit hose: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07RTN1VW9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1

Regards, Miles

p.s. Here is another website that validates your specs:
https://www.oildrainvalve.net/ez-oil-drain-valve-ez-124-10mm-1-25/
I looked under industrial engines:Honda to get to this page of the website


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes, on the HSS724AW, the drain bolt is listed as 90131-ZE1-000 which is 10mm, but if you're putting it on the end of the extension (10mm x 8mm), that bolt is 90103-KN8-000 which is 8mm. If you go with the F124 and no extension, you'll probably have to unmount the engine (or at least loosen the mounting bolts) in order to screw it on, or find another extender that's 10mm x 10mm. I used the 12mm Drainzit on my HSS1332ATD for that reason.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

dranzit hoses are easy to use. lift up blower on drain side and support with wood. then screw in. extension just as good.

6 of 1 , half dozen of the other.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

tabora said:


> Yes, on the HSS724AW, the drain bolt is listed as 90131-ZE1-000 which is 10mm, but if you're putting it on the end of the extension (10mm x 8mm), that bolt is 90103-KN8-000 which is 8mm. If you go with the F124 and no extension, you'll probably have to unmount the engine (or at least loosen the mounting bolts) in order to screw it on, or find another extender that's 10mm x 10mm. I used the 12mm Drainzit on my HSS1332ATD for that reason.


Hi tabora

Thanks for your input. 

What I don't understand - I'm probably missing something - is why you used a 12mm Drainzit when your drain plug is listed 10mm (90131-ZE1-000) the same as mine?


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your replies and input, it is appreciated. 

I'm going to go with the Drainzit. I have Fumotos on all my other engines and they work brilliantly but I have noted the space restrictions for fitting a Fumoto on the smaller engines such as Parker has.

I even found a pink one  

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000PDOEGI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=A19NVE4G6SOT2C&psc=1


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> What I don't understand - I'm probably missing something - is why you used a 12mm Drainzit when your drain plug is listed 10mm (90131-ZE1-000) the same as mine?


Actually, the GX390 uses 90131-896-650 BOLT, DRAIN PLUG (12X15). The one you listed is the 10mm one that goes on the end of the Honda drain extension. The extension is 12mm x 10mm. Why Honda extensions always step down one size remains a mystery.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

tabora said:


> Actually, the GX390 uses 90131-896-650 BOLT, DRAIN PLUG (12X15). The one you listed is the 10mm one that goes on the end of the Honda drain extension. The extension is 12mm x 10mm. Why Honda extensions always step down one size remains a mystery.


Interesting, because when I was comparing what size bolts other Honda HSS blowers have, they all said it was the 90131-ZE1-000. So it looks like they are listing the wrong part number (at least for your machine).


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> Interesting, because when I was comparing what size bolts other Honda HSS blowers have, they all said it was the 90131-ZE1-000. So it looks like they are listing the wrong part number (at least for your machine).


No, it's #4 in the diagram (circled in red). The one you're looking at is #5, which goes into the extension tube and is in fact the 10mm drain plug for your machine, while the equivalent bolt on your extension is 8mm.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

That would make sense as the drain bolt (and now Fumoto valve) on my GX390 engine in Gen, my Honda generator, is 12mm. 

Honda do most things _very well_, even inspired, and then make a Royal PIA out of something as simple as trying to drain (efficiently) one's oil!!


----------

